
Show HN: Foliodot – website à la photo book - p_red
https://foliodot.com/
======
sjs382
The scrolling is really jarring with my Mac + Magic mouse. Often, when
scrolling, I skipped 2 slides. Then, when trying to go back, I'd skip anywhere
from 1-3 slides. It was out of control.

~~~
p_red
Hey Steve, thanks for feedback. I will investigate further this issue, I guess
it's related how mac interprets/fire/capture mouse scroll events.

